# Yeti vs. Rocky Mountain



## Bukem (19. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich steige gerade um von einem Yeti Pro F.R.O (keine Angst, das behalte ich zusätzlich nach 12Jahren treuer Dienste) auf ein Rocky Mountain Vertex. 

Da ich mich nur bedingt die letzten Jahre mit den neuesten Trends beschäftigt habe und das Rocky jetzt nach und nach aufbauen will, bräuchte ich mal Seiten mit Tests/Erfahrungen etc. zu Komponenten vorallem aber Naben, Kurbeln und Gabeln. Ich habe bisher nichts wirklich befriedigendes gefunden. 

Bisher steht nur der Rahmen und die Entscheidung, dass ich das ganze mit SRAM XO austatten werde.  

Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein  paar Tips für mich, wo ich mich relativ zügig und umfassend informieren kann! 

Vielen Dank euch!

Bukem


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. November 2008)

und das fragst du direkt uns hier im Rocky Forum? Aber na gut. Mit der X.0 bist du aufjedenfall aufner sehr guten Seite. Aber als Umwerfer würde ich dirn Shimano Teil empfehlen da die Sram Umwerfer einfach der letzte Rotz sind. Auf welche Marken stehst du denn? Wie willst du dein Vertex aufgebaut haben, sportlich oder eher gemütliche Touren? Wie teuer soll es denn werden?

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bukem (20. November 2008)

Guten Morgen,

da ich, wie gesagt, die Trends der letzten Jahre was Marken, Teile etc. betrifft komplett verschlafen habe, sind bei mir natürlich die Klassiker wie Hügi, Race Face, Tune etc. präsent. Lass ich natürlich da auch gerne inspirieren was es da so am Markt gibt. 

Preis sollte erstmal nicht das entscheidente Kriterium sein sondern in erster Linie Qualität und Stabilität und in zweiter Linie natürlich die Optik passend zum Vertex. 

SRAM und Shimano kann man also kombinieren? Ist auch komplett neu für mich, danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Switchy (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

Also bei der Schaltung würde ich Shimano nehmen (persöhnliche einstellung) =).
Bei der Gabel Würde ich Pace jetzt DT Swiss, MZ Allmountain oder Acros Eryx Wählen.
Laufräder wird schwer für mich da was zu raten weil ich selber zu Chris King Nabe greifen würde und einspeichen lassen würde.
Bin kein freund der System Laufräder.
Und teile Wie Vorbau, Lenker, Kurbel von Race Face
Steuersatz den sorglos Chris King ^^

Ja aber das ist geschmackssache.
Falls du aus dem bayrischen raum kommst findest unten den Link zu einen sehr guten Rocky Händler der dir bestimmt sehr gern Weiter hilft.. =)


----------

